# removing old grease stains from clothing



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I often get things on my shirt while cooking or eating. All the stains wash out except the oily ones.

What do I use to remove these old stains so I can wear my shirts in public again?!

I have hard water, a front loader, and usually use Charlie's Soap.


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

dishsoap? It's meant for food type oils, so that is what I would try first.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would have thought that Charlie's would be perfect for grease, since it was made to wash machines.

dish detergent is good. I've found GooGone works well, too.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

My dad has always sworn by Dawn dish detergent to get anything out of anything lol.. and 99.9% of the time it works!! Its esp good for getting food greases out of clothes.. you figure its made to cut grease... so thats exactly what it does!!


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

Spray 'n Wash Stain Stick works great on grease stains - even those that have gone through the dryer.







: I haven't found anything that works better - and, I'm a sloppy eater. (DSD is a fashion design major and has promised to try to make bibs fashionable, just for me!)


----------



## snanna (Dec 30, 2004)

Have you tried Bac-Out Stain and Odor Remover? It'd work on any organic oil, I'd think (i.e. not mineral oil, but olive). You saturate the stain, and let it sit a few hours. I feel like I've used it on oil stains in the past, and it worked.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

We have the same issue, hard water, front loader and Charlie's soap just doesn't get our clothes clean. What helped a littel bit was to use more Charlies (like double the amount) and open the machine and add an extra few gallons of water.

Since that was a big PIA, I resorted back to Tide Free and my clothes are getting clean again.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep some DAWN dish soap in the laundry room just for greasy stains! I'm a sloppy eater too
















If it doesn't come out right away, the second time I wash it I'll use the Spray and Wash Stain Stick and DAWN on top of it.


----------

